# Gui Starten



## Assasin3013 (6. Jan 2012)

Hallo ich hab wider mal ne frage und zwar :
ich habe jetzt einen zufallsgenerator gemacht der funtioniert und nun ist meine frage wie ich den in eine jar datei kompilieren kann die man doppelklicken kann ich hab zwar eine jar erstellen können aber die kann ich nicht öffnen ich arbeite mit netbeans und habe ein JFrame gemacht 
Danke schon mal


----------



## Simon_Flagg (6. Jan 2012)

Main-Klasse mit main-Methode hast du und Netbeans weiß davon?

lg


----------



## Assasin3013 (6. Jan 2012)

Okay hat sich erledigt danke ich musste nur eine neue class mit dem inhalt:

```
/*
* Main.java
*/

package test;

public class Main
{
   
    /** Creates a new instance of Main */
    public Main()
    {
    }
   
    /**
     * @param no args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
   GUI gui = new GUI();
   gui.setVisible(true);      
    }
   
}
```
machen und die im jar manifest eintragen und fertig


----------



## Mikrowelle (6. Jan 2012)

Wenn du deine Anwendung aus Netbeans heraus starten kannst und alles verhält sich wie es soll. Dann kannst du auch einfach in dein Projektordner gehen, dort ist ein weiterer Ordner "bin" dort wird eine Jar automatisch erstellt sobald du in NB dein projekt kompilierst und startest.


----------

